# The iJUST2 Kit By Eleaf



## Alex (22/7/15)




----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

Alex said:


>



Not a bad little device.I personally like eleaf tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (23/7/15)

That looks quite impressive.


----------



## R8B84 (23/7/15)

I really want one of these. Watched the same video today. Pity it's not VW/VV


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

